# best type of smoothing for EQ



## xxxx5 (May 14, 2012)

Good morning,
I make EQ filters with REW and use it with EqAPO only to improve room correction in my small (12m2) home cinema room
Before the version 5.12, I used 1/12 smoothing and made a set of filters for each of my 5.1 in 20-2000hz ( 20-200 for sub) range
With 5.12 and now 5.13 , I see Variable, Psychoacoustic and ERB smoothing. Do any of this new possibilities can improve the filters. What is the best choice (for my needs) ?.
forgive my english


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

For creating filters, the Variable smoothing that you have been using is still a good choice. At low frequencies where you want narrow filters to work on room modes there is very little smoothing, and at high frequencies the smoothing is about right for the average listener's ability to discriminate FR smoothness.


----------



## xxxx5 (May 14, 2012)

thanks for your anwser


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

So ,what is ERB smoothing for?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

It in principle reflects the ear's resolution, but read up on Equivalent Rectangular Bandwidth for an explanation. No particular practical application for measurement purposes from my point of view.


----------

